# Ultimate Guide to Fillers



## Normiefag (May 7, 2020)

I had facial fillers nearly 2 years ago and am still very happy with the results. I’m a big advocate but it seems like many on this forum are understandably wary of them. So I wanted to share some of my thoughts based on my experience and I hope it helps some people.

*1. DO NOT GET OVERFILLED.* Unfortunately injectors will rarely say to you enough is enough.  They will be so acclimatised to over-filled, egg-like faces (and have an obvious profit motive) that they may encourage you to get many more syringes than you actually need. When I got fillers my aesthetic doctor said at least 12ml was needed to be see a really great effect. Luckily I was cautious. You only need really minimal amounts (1-3 ml) by a skilled injector to achieve good results. Hyaluronic acid (HA) fillers are extremely hydrophilic and will attract and bind many times its own weight in water, so a little goes a long way.

It’s better to be underfilled and go back for adjustments or more volume if needed. You’ll tend to have some swelling initially so will need to wait for this to settle to get a true picture. Take your time and reflect.

Moreover, HA fillers last a lot longer than the 6-12 months than manufacturers say. There is some evidence from MRI scans that fillers last a lot longer and take up to 10 (maybe even more) years to go away.




So why do people think filler has dissipated after a short time and then go to get refilled? Well, HA fillers are proposed to bind to collagen and elastin in the dermal layer, which keeps them in place. So unlike fat transfers they should not migrate to distant areas from the original injection site. So far, so good. However, *HA fillers do still tend to spread and move over time*, particularly if you get very high volumes in one area or if they are on a particularly mobile area such as the lip. Consequently, the filler moves and spreads, which leads to a loss of definition, people then get more and more, which accumulates and they end up looking overfilled. 







*2. Strategic placement.*

Fillers should primarily be used to balance the proportions of your face. This could be addressing a problem area, such as a weak chin, or loss of volume due to age/weight loss. But a word of caution, do not rush to fill areas that you think are problematic (such as nasolabial folds) as you may just wreck the contours of your face and will end up looking smooth and puffy. Be smart about what areas to get done – do your homework and think about what needs lifting or bringing forward and the knock on effect this will have on other areas. I personally got minimal fillers deep, right on to the bone in my jaw, chin, brow and cheek.

It goes without saying that placement is crucial. Misplacement by even a few millimeters will kill your look. Many injectors will be used to treating women of a certain age and be unfamiliar with how to make men look more attractive. So have a clear aesthetic goal in mind and do not be scared to tell your practitioner very specifically what you want.

For example, if you want to fraud good cheekbones – you want the filler placed *very* high, near the orbit and at the very corner of the front part of the cheek. Not too laterally, which is feminising. It’s very rare that you’d want to widen your face in this way, as a) slimmer faces tend to be more attractive and b) your face width is normally in proportion to your eye width. Plus it’s a dead giveaway that you’ve been pumped. But you’d be surprised how often injectors make this mistake. Keep the sides of your cheeks flat.





(An example of good filler placement in cheekbone, brow, jaw, chin, base of nose, temples and lip)

*3. Know your fillers.*

Apart from some rare exceptions I would strongly recommend only getting hyaluronic acid fillers, which are reversible with injections of hyaluronidase (HA filler dissolver). Permanent fillers such as Sculptra and Radiesse are irreversible without surgery so if you don’t like the results you’re pretty screwed. Accidental intra-arterial injection that causes blindness is *extremely* *rare *but if you’re unlucky you want something that is immediately dissolvable. As an aside, if you’re getting a high-risk area (nose, forehead, nasolabial folds) filled I would ask your injector to have hyaluronidase to hand.

Furthermore, permanent fillers are more susceptible to complications from infections. Your body is also more likely to trigger an immune response (such as granulomas forming) as it is more likely to recognise permanent fillers as foreign agents compared to HA, which is naturally produced.

There are different types of HA fillers so you could do some research on what works where. Softer fillers tend to be better for around the eyes and lips, whereas firmer fillers are more suited to cheeks and chin. Some fillers you need to wait a week for to see the final result whereas some you can see the results fairly instantaneously (after swelling goes down). I’d be more inclined to be flexible here and trust your injector, who may favour certain fillers.

*4. Final thoughts*

Make smart choices. If you’re in the UK injectors do not need to be licensed medical practitioners. Obviously don’t go to some back alley clinic because the prices are cheap. Find an injector you who is experienced, skilled and who listens to your needs and analyses your face before injecting.

Know the limitations of fillers. They’re not a panacea and won’t, for example, be any use in combating wrinkles and fine lines. Botox or skin resurfacing treatments > fillers. Similarly, if you have a lot of sagging then a face lift > fillers.

Keep before and after photos, so you don’t become accustomed to a filled face and then start chasing more and more. And don’t be afraid to get them removed if they don't look right. You can always get more.

Be realistic. I imagine very few people here will actually get major, invasive maxillofacial surgery (although I could be wrong). Fillers are more affordable and less risky but of course will not have such a dramatic transformative effect. So manage your expectations!

I'll leave you with this queen who is 82(!) and, unlike many of her celebrity contemporaries, is a master of subtle, well placed filler.


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 7, 2020)

Bone or nothing. Keep coping with fillers.


----------



## FutureMogger (May 7, 2020)

Why would you have fillers as a guy looks gay af smh normies


----------



## Normiefag (May 7, 2020)

FutureMogger said:


> Why would you have fillers as a guy looks gay af smh normies


Well he is gay... And he had 13ml of filler total. I guess that's the look he's going for but I would recommend a lot less.


----------



## mido the slayer (May 7, 2020)

Fuck fillers


FutureMogger said:


> Why would you have fillers as a guy looks gay af smh normies


Jesus Christ his neck Is too thin JFL


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 7, 2020)

just get implants ffs


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 8, 2020)

Normiefag said:


> I had facial fillers nearly 2 years ago and am still very happy with the results. I’m a big advocate but it seems like many on this forum are understandably wary of them. So I wanted to share some of my thoughts based on my experience and I hope it helps some people.
> 
> *1. DO NOT GET OVERFILLED.* Unfortunately injectors will rarely say to you enough is enough.  They will be so acclimatised to over-filled, egg-like faces (and have an obvious profit motive) that they may encourage you to get many more syringes than you actually need. When I got fillers my aesthetic doctor said at least 12ml was needed to be see a really great effect. Luckily I was cautious. You only need really minimal amounts (1-3 ml) by a skilled injector to achieve good results. Hyaluronic acid (HA) fillers are extremely hydrophilic and will attract and bind many times its own weight in water, so a little goes a long way.
> 
> ...



good thread


----------



## SexyMofo (May 8, 2020)

Thank you for this, excellent thread. Would you mind if you pmd you? Just want some opinions on my plan with fillers.


----------



## 6’1Chink (May 8, 2020)

@Lorsss pin this thread


----------



## Leforrt3000 (May 8, 2020)

Great thread but I cringed at you calling that lady a queen.


----------



## skinmaxxer (May 9, 2020)

Leforrt3000 said:


> Great thread but I cringed at you calling that lady a queen.


lol


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 9, 2020)

Normiefag said:


> *2. Strategic placement.*
> 
> Fillers should primarily be used to balance the proportions of your face. This could be addressing a problem area, such as a weak chin, or loss of volume due to age/weight loss. But a word of caution, do not rush to fill areas that you think are problematic (such as nasolabial folds) as you may just wreck the contours of your face and will end up looking smooth and puffy. Be smart about what areas to get done – do your homework and think about what needs lifting or bringing forward and the knock on effect this will have on other areas. I personally got minimal fillers deep, right on to the bone in my jaw, chin, brow and cheek.
> 
> ...


*THIS!*
Before doing fillers. A dude must have:
1. analysed the shit out of his face, know ratio's, know the imbalances, know the asymatry, know if changeing something about somethng how it will affect Avergaes/proportions compared to rest, fit your face with the golden ratio *
2. You should exactly know how much mm/change you want in each very specific place.

Fuck the winging it, like most surgeons do. Everthing needs to be measured, exactly.
The difference between looking good or normie; IS JUST a few mm here and there.!

* I'm still looking for software to use for this. any sugestions??
I so far amexperiemnting with GIMP. It allows layers and stuff, but I need to learn how to use it well.


----------



## Normiefag (May 9, 2020)

SexyMofo said:


> Thank you for this, excellent thread. Would you mind if you pmd you? Just want some opinions on my plan with fillers.


Sure


----------



## Mouthbreath (May 9, 2020)

>filling is a matter of millimeters



Lmao this woman SEEMS (I'm not sure, but it looks definitiely like it) to just inject by eye, doesn't measure out the face and put markers on the injection areas.


----------



## CursedOne (May 10, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> just get implants ffs


Implants like low orbital rim? Yes. Implants for cheekbones and jaw looks shit in MOST cases. Show me more than 3 jaw implants that look good. most of them look awful.


----------



## Deusmaximus (May 12, 2020)

DONT get fillers!!!! This poison will migrate, and make your face look puffy, bloated and undefined!
Its over for filler coper (like i also was).


----------



## majorcope (May 12, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> one or nothing. Keep coping with fillers.


----------



## randomvanish (May 16, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> Implants like low orbital rim? Yes. Implants for cheekbones and jaw looks shit in MOST cases. Show me more than 3 jaw implants that look good. most of them look awful.


most of the people doesn't dox themselves.


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 7, 2020)

High IQ post, OP
I will get under+upper eyelid fillers in july
I'll show the results here.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 8, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> DONT get fillers!!!! This poison will migrate, and make your face look puffy, bloated and undefined!
> Its over for filler coper (like i also was).



But cheekbone implants usually look like shit..


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm planning on using ZSO and getting cheekbone filler but that's it. Will that be really obvious or quite discreet


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Jul 6, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> I'm planning on using ZSO and getting cheekbone filler but that's it. Will that be really obvious or quite discreet


cheekbone fillers are bad
zoo im not sure


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 6, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> cheekbone fillers are bad
> zoo im not sure


Indeed son


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 6, 2020)

Normiefag said:


> Permanent fillers such as Sculptra and Radiesse are irreversible without surgery so if you don’t like the results you’re pretty screwed.


Radiesse is supposed to be permanent? I thought it lasts longer and is harder/more bone-like but this is the first time I see someone claim that it was permanent. Are you sure?


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jul 6, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> High IQ post, OP
> I will get under+upper eyelid fillers in july
> I'll show the results here.


Vai pagar quanto? 

Mano, eh fácil de achar gente q aplique fillers na pálpebra? Ouvi falar q é perigoso


----------



## Tyronecell (Jul 6, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Vai pagar quanto?
> 
> Mano, eh fácil de achar gente q aplique fillers na pálpebra? Ouvi falar q é perigoso


Não fiz ainda, mais a média é entre 1,5-2k o preenchimento.
Qualquer cirurgião aqui da minha cidade faz, então tô procurando com o melhores antes e depois.
A chance de dar errado é menor que 1% se fazer com cirurgião esperiente
High inib se não fazer por medo


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jul 6, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> Não fiz ainda, mais a média é entre 1,5-2k o preenchimento.
> Qualquer cirurgião aqui da minha cidade faz, então tô procurando com o melhores antes e depois.
> A chance de dar errado é menor que 1% se fazer com cirurgião esperiente
> High inib se não fazer por medo


Medo eu nem tenho não, eh mais pq dizem q é difícil de encontrar pra pálpebra

Mas vou dar uma olhada se tem por aqui


----------



## JeremyMeeks (Jul 6, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> DONT get fillers!!!! This poison will migrate, and make your face look puffy, bloated and undefined!
> Its over for filler coper (like i also was).




Correct. For the face now - under eye fillers are the only ones that are acceptable and can really help appearance if done right


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jul 12, 2020)

JeremyMeeks said:


> Correct. For the face now - under eye fillers are the only ones that are acceptable and can really help appearance if done right


What about upper eyelid fillers and chin fillers?


----------



## JeremyMeeks (Jul 12, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> What about upper eyelid fillers and chin fillers?



yeah less likely to dissipate in those areas as well - upper eyelid fillers are hard to do though so need someone highly qualified


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 16, 2020)

Fillers are cope (pic unrelated)


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Oct 2, 2021)

@badg96 thoughts?


----------

